# NBD: Spector Euro 5LX - what the flame!



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello!

Today the sun is shining, so I finally took a couple mins to shoot this beautiful beast I have. Bought it for my band's recording purpose, I'm everything but a bassist but throw in some slap from time to time  hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 21, 2011)

Great choice. A friend of mine bought one years ago in blue and it's a very very solid bass and sounds great. I'd have one if I played bass


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 21, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Great choice. A friend of mine bought one years ago in blue and it's a very very solid bass and sounds great. I'd have one if I played bass



They're beautiful, built like a tank! Feels very solid indeed.


----------



## Tapaska (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## deevit (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome bass man, love that flamed maple!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 30, 2011)

If I ever were to get a new bass, I'd get a Spector. so awesome looking, congrats!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 2, 2011)

looks great.and i think it sounds great too!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 2, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> looks great.and i think it sounds great too!



Grazie


----------



## engage757 (Jul 7, 2011)

dude. Gorgeous bass.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautyfull! Like hot naked woman laying in the sun! 

Congrats


----------



## orakle (Jul 7, 2011)

wow if i start playin bass im getting a spector!


----------



## insertcoolname (Jul 19, 2011)

If I wasn't a Warwick guy I'd probably be a Spector guy. Great looking instrument with some excellent tones inside.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 19, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## simulclass83 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's so damn tasty dude.


----------



## Shadlow (Jul 27, 2011)

Nices Euro 5LX


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 27, 2011)

Our old bassist had one of these, and they're absolutely killer. Nice score.


----------



## Xanaga (Aug 2, 2011)

As a spector player, This gets me tingly.


----------

